# 2-3 people looking for a club



## booboo7353 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am looking for a club with in an hour to an hour and a half of Henry county. Need any where for 1 -3 spots for me and friends. Wanted species are predators, deer and hog.


----------



## ttwodog (Mar 21, 2012)

check out oakywoodsfamilyhuntingclub.com


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 22, 2012)

My be a touch farther than you want but I run a club on 550 acres in Dooly county. QDM with an 8pt 17 inch or better rule. Diverse land with 2 creeks bordering property. Numerous food plots and club stands. Private stands welcome. Pin in/out. Guests welcome with the exception of during the rut. $1600 per member includes lease fees, food plots, house with bunkroom, utilities and offseason feed program. Family included. Plenty of room for trailers with all utilities accessible. Check out our thread in the leases looking for members section under Dooly County Club for more info and some pics. If interested contact Robbie @ 321-231-4354. There will be people there doing work and turkey hunting until April 1st.


----------



## TLOVIN (Mar 23, 2012)

How far is Athens from you?


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 23, 2012)

TLOVIN said:


> How far is Athens from you?


I would guess 3 to 31/2 hours.


----------



## Shanelott (Mar 24, 2012)

We have two available spots, five total members, three already, on the pierce and Brantley county line, 1.8 miles of frontage on the little satilla river, dues are $1000 annually, campsite, good trails, great deer activity


----------



## Shanelott (Mar 24, 2012)

If interested call 229-798-2187


----------



## westbrook (May 2, 2012)

I have 500 acres in Washington County- Hogs,Deer, Coyotes,Bobcats and Coons.  Call 478-552-8811


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 15, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (May 28, 2012)

We have 680 acres on Hwy 247 just south of Frito Lay in Houston County. Pines and hardwood bottom with 2 power lines. This property use to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Bears, Deer and lots of Hogs. Our dues are $800 per year includes family and guest. Call James @ 478-320-3990 or Jesse @ 478-718-3766.


----------



## rutledgerm (May 28, 2012)

*Memb/ers*

We have 3 memberships left in our club in SW Georgia, we are located between Benevolence and Lumpkin. Have a nice camphouse and camping site at the camphouse with electric and septic. Cleaning station as well. only a mile to hunting site from campsite. Only $1000.00 a year includes Turkey and Deer. For maps and details call Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## duke13 (Jul 18, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=671420


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a small club in green county, need 3 members,  call david @ 404-456-4364


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

small club in Washington County need 4 members, 600.00 per year. Plenty of deer and turkey no hogs. Call me @ 770-527-1526 or email @ dangar.david977@gmail.com


----------



## james c smith (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a family club in Talbot County near Warm Springs. Deer and turkey. 784 acres, camping area with power and water. Membership is $660 per year. If interested call James Smith 770 883 2903. need 3more members to fill 14 spots.


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

